# Bottom of the plants dying



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,
The bottom leaves of my bacopa are all dying but there's a lot of new growth on top, anyone know why??


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Were the old leaves grown in a different tank / with different water parameters? If you just replanted, they could be adjusting and regrowing leaves that are optimized for the new conditions.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh good point, I did get these plants a couple weeks ago so all the leaves falling off would be from before my tank


----------

